# BEARPEN hike set. Monday July 6



## ciscokid (Jun 11, 2015)

All invited to the lost Bearpen ski area for a hike on Monday July 6.

Meeting at Prattsville diner 10 am

Alex 4aprice ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2015)

If was on weekends I might be wldown later this summer


----------



## ciscokid (Jun 12, 2015)

Snowjournal Bearpen hike thread


http://www.snowjournal.com/discussion/72/who-s-interested-in-a-bearpen-hike-july-6-9#latest


----------



## ciscokid (Jun 25, 2015)

Changed to Sunday July 5
10 am Prattsville diner


----------

